# Deep Ankle Blisters - Advice on how to correct!



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

That is 100% due to heel lift. This generally points to boots that are too large, but can also be a byproduct of having skinny ankles. I've got skinny ankles, and I need additional heel hold modifications. Good news is that fixing the heel lift will make riding much easier and more enjoyable.

First, let's determine if you're in the correct size of boot. We've got to measure your foot in cm, or convert over from inches. Kick your barefoot heel against the wall and measure the length. Kick the inside of your foot against the wall and measure the widest part. Once you've got those measurements, we can proceed. This is your Mondo size, and is the measurement snowboard boots are designed around.


----------



## andrenas (Feb 11, 2021)

WigMar said:


> That is 100% due to heel lift. This generally points to boots that are too large, but can also be a byproduct of having skinny ankles. I've got skinny ankles, and I need additional heel hold modifications. Good news is that fixing the heel lift will make riding much easier and more enjoyable.
> 
> First, let's determine if you're in the correct size of boot. We've got to measure your foot in cm, or convert over from inches. Kick your barefoot heel against the wall and measure the length. Kick the inside of your foot against the wall and measure the widest part. Once you've got those measurements, we can proceed. This is your Mondo size, and is the measurement snowboard boots are designed around.


Hey There, Thanks very much for the reply.

My feet are both the same measurements: Measured with as you indicated stepping on a ruler agains the baseboard of the wall.

*Length = 27.5 cm Width  5.4 Cm  (*Sorry for the Typo* Width is 9.4 Cm). *Looking at a Mondo conversion size it indicates that I should wear US 9.5 but when I tried them the 9.5 where way too tight on the front crushing my toes.

Thanks very much for your time


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yeah, correctly sized boots are going to crush the front of your foot at first for a couple of reasons. Sometimes your foot is too wide, and narrow boots feel too short. If they're the correct width, they often need to be molded to get the heel to sit in the pocket properly. You can try to simulate what that would be like by violently kicking the heel against the ground or a door frame to seat the heel into the pocket. Next, they need to be laced up firmly as if you were going riding. Just putting your foot into a boot doesn't seat the heel into the pocket either. 

Also, did you mean 5.4 inches wide? That would make your feet very wide. You'd need a specific model of boot for sure.


----------



## andrenas (Feb 11, 2021)

andrenas said:


> Hey There, Thanks very much for the reply.
> 
> My feet are both the same measurements: Measured with as you indicated stepping on a ruler agains the baseboard of the wall.
> 
> ...





WigMar said:


> Yeah, correctly sized boots are going to crush the front of your foot at first for a couple of reasons. Sometimes your foot is too wide, and narrow boots feel too short. If they're the correct width, they often need to be molded to get the heel to sit in the pocket properly. You can try to simulate what that would be like by violently kicking the heel against the ground or a door frame to seat the heel into the pocket. Next, they need to be laced up firmly as if you were going riding. Just putting your foot into a boot doesn't seat the heel into the pocket either.
> 
> Also, did you mean 5.4 inches wide? That would make your feet very wide. You'd need a specific model of boot for sure.


Sorry for the typo. *Width = 9.4 Cm

Thank you!*


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

If it was me, I'd go on a quest for new boots. It sucks trying to find the make and model of boot that fits your foot the best. There's so many boots and most of them seem to fit like garbage (at least for me). Many of us buy the same boots when we wear out the old ones just because we know that they fit our feet. I'd look at boots that work for narrower feet and ankles. Nitro might work, and I've had good luck with Ride boots and my skinny ankles. 

Alternatively, you can modify your current boots to hold your heel and stop giving you blisters. You're going to need some adhesive foam and patience. It's a bit of a trial and error process. If you're persistent, you can get your boots fitting really well with very little money spent. Watch Angry's Bootfit 101 series, and get to work. A bontex board under the insole or higher volume insoles might really help as well. If you've already tried j bars, I'm guessing you might need a butterfly wrap or half wrap, and maybe even a tongue shim.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Seems like a donut made out of foam or gauze or tape or similar might be a quick fix till you get your boots sorted out. Damn that looks painful.


----------



## andrenas (Feb 11, 2021)

WigMar said:


> If it was me, I'd go on a quest for new boots. It sucks trying to find the make and model of boot that fits your foot the best. There's so many boots and most of them seem to fit like garbage (at least for me). Many of us buy the same boots when we wear out the old ones just because we know that they fit our feet. I'd look at boots that work for narrower feet and ankles. Nitro might work, and I've had good luck with Ride boots and my skinny ankles.
> 
> Alternatively, you can modify your current boots to hold your heel and stop giving you blisters. You're going to need some adhesive foam and patience. It's a bit of a trial and error process. If you're persistent, you can get your boots fitting really well with very little money spent. Watch Angry's Bootfit 101 series, and get to work. A bontex board under the insole or higher volume insoles might really help as well. If you've already tried j bars, I'm guessing you might need a butterfly wrap or half wrap, and maybe even a tongue shim.


Thanks very much for all this advice! I will go try to find new boots and also see if I can save this ones.


----------



## andrenas (Feb 11, 2021)

freshy said:


> Seems like a donut made out of foam or gauze or tape or similar might be a quick fix till you get your boots sorted out. Damn that looks painful.


Thanks! i'll try that too. So painful and annoying


----------



## sh00gs (Dec 12, 2019)

Boot Fitting Foam Modified Ankle Wrap Pads (pr)


Use these self adhesive foam rubber ankle wrap pads to reduce heel lift and take up volume in your ski boots.




www.tognar.com





worthwhile purchase.


----------



## andrenas (Feb 11, 2021)

sh00gs said:


> Boot Fitting Foam Modified Ankle Wrap Pads (pr)
> 
> 
> Use these self adhesive foam rubber ankle wrap pads to reduce heel lift and take up volume in your ski boots.
> ...


Thank you - Ordered a few items from Tognar. I will try different combinations of pads until I find the better fit for me - While find the right boot


----------



## sh00gs (Dec 12, 2019)

andrenas said:


> Thank you - Ordered a few items from Tognar. I will try different combinations of pads until I find the better fit for me - While find the right boot


I have long skinny ankle low volume feet and like my toes splayed... it was a process for me to get to my happy place... micro adjustments, and trying countless insoles, those wrap pads I linked were soo clutch. My feet are so much happier at the end of the day.


----------



## Bernard boi (12 mo ago)

Recently been having trouble with crazy bad blisters on the inside of my ankle after longs hikes or riding, i dont think it was heel lift because everything is really tight at the ankle. The blister forms right where the j bar is on the inside (exactly like op) Has anyone had luck with removing the j bars to stop this? I feel like it would create lift 🤷🏻


----------



## nightshift (12 mo ago)

Cutting parts out is the last thing I'd do. I'd start with other things like socks, boot tightness adjustments, ankle strap pressure, double checking boot fit, heat molding. I'm not the expert on this here, but you need to add way more detail if you want help. Pictures would help and boot info, binding info, foot measurements, blah blah blah. You'll get more help that way.

Are you saying when you hike in regular hiking boots or hiking in your snowboard boots? I can't imagine you're taking long hikes with your snowboard boots on.

Next time you take a long hike, wear different shoes and see if it's better. Change one thing at a time so you can eliminate variables.

Friction usually is the cause of blisters so start there.


----------



## nightshift (12 mo ago)

Bernard boi said:


> Recently been having trouble with crazy bad blisters on the inside of my ankle after longs hikes or riding, i dont think it was heel lift because everything is really tight at the ankle. The blister forms right where the j bar is on the inside (exactly like op) Has anyone had luck with removing the j bars to stop this? I feel like it would create lift 🤷🏻



I haven't been here long, but welcome to the forum.


----------



## andrenas (Feb 11, 2021)

Update: I give up on this burton photon boots.
I tried all the advice everyone gave me here and nothing worked: New insoles from remind, lots of different padding from Tognar.

I guess will have to demo boots before buying but so hard to find demos when you go to the slopes 2 trips per year.

if anyone with this problem found a boot that worked please let me know. TY all.


----------



## Bernard boi (12 mo ago)

andrenas said:


> View attachment 161590
> 
> View attachment 161591
> 
> ...


This is the most frustrating thing in the world. I have the same issue (32-tm2 boa…)I just picked these up and im hoping in combination woth mole skin. It will get me by 🤞🏻Worth a shot Ultrathin Ankle Bootie - Black/Tan or Tan


----------



## Bernard boi (12 mo ago)

Bernard boi said:


> This is the most frustrating thing in the world. I have the same issue (32-tm2 boa…)I just picked these up and im hoping in combination woth mole skin. It will get me by 🤞🏻Worth a shot Ultrathin Ankle Bootie - Black/Tan or Tan


My next step is back to a softer boot.. i never had this problem and this is the first year i switched to a stiffer boot. I know the photons are med-stiff so idk maybe that could help 🤷🏻My feet look exactly like that.


----------



## andrenas (Feb 11, 2021)

Bernard boi said:


> This is the most frustrating thing in the world. I have the same issue (32-tm2 boa…)I just picked these up and im hoping in combination woth mole skin. It will get me by 🤞🏻Worth a shot Ultrathin Ankle Bootie - Black/Tan or Tan


Thanks for that link! I’ll wear those with rental boots when I go back in 2 weeks. I should be healed by then and If i can demo some boots ill report here.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

You should measure your feet again, after watching How To Measure Your Feet For Snowboard Boots, Snowboards and Snowboard Bindings - YouTube 
The chances of both your feet being identical lengths & widths is practically zero, & every mm counts. The measurements you gave before put you in US9.5 & C width, so you're always going to be fighting blisters if you wear US10 D width boots.


----------



## andrenas (Feb 11, 2021)

Radialhead said:


> You should measure your feet again, after watching How To Measure Your Feet For Snowboard Boots, Snowboards and Snowboard Bindings - YouTube
> The chances of both your feet being identical lengths & widths is practically zero, & every mm counts. The measurements you gave before put you in US9.5 & C width, so you're always going to be fighting blisters if you wear US10 D width boots.


Thank you so much for the video. I remember choosing a size 10 because with the 9.5 my toes where super cramped and it was super uncomfortable just walking in the shop. Do to the shape of my feet (skinny ancles) I will get 9.5 (per my mondo size) and give them sometime to stretch them out.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

andrenas said:


> Thank you so much for the video. I remember choosing a size 10 because with the 9.5 my toes where super cramped and it was super uncomfortable just walking in the shop. Do to the shape of my feet (skinny ancles) I will get 9.5 (per my mondo size) and give them sometime to stretch them out.


New boots should be really uncomfortable when you're just walking around. They're designed to fit when you're in the riding position, with knees bent, which pulls your heels back in the boot. If you think about the natural angle of the back of a pair of snowboard boots (they have forward lean built in), coupled with their lack of rearward flexibility at the ankle, & add in what happens with the angle between your foot & lower leg when you walk, it all starts to make sense.


----------



## World_Boarder (11 mo ago)

andrenas said:


> Hi all, I ride on Burton Photon 2019 Double Boa. Size 10 and overall they fit well, a very confortable and I enjoy riding on them until this happens:
> 
> After a few runs I star getting single point blister under the inner ankle bone ( The Talus). After a day of riding the blister are so deep that won't let me snowboard the next day.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue, actually, mine was 5 times worse due to me riding every day cause I didn't want to ruin my holiday in Canada. I have skinner ankle than usual so I will try the butterflies, which I message Burton to send some out as they issue them free of charge. Was riding with Thirty Twos size 10 and never gave me any issues, wonder if I can use the thirty-two inner soles in the burton boot when my feet heal I might try different things.


----------



## KnuckedraggingCanuck (10 mo ago)

Just made an account to say that I bought the 22 Burton Photons and have been dealing with the same problem. I stumbled on this thread looking for solutions in general to snowboard boot blisters. I know the boots are not too large for me because my toes just touch the end of the boot. The stock liners have got to be the problem. I get mad heel lift in these things even when I'm repeatedly cranking down on them a couple times a day. Tried using them for touring and they were horrendous.


----------



## andrenas (Feb 11, 2021)

KnuckedraggingCanuck said:


> Just made an account to say that I bought the 22 Burton Photons and have been dealing with the same problem. I stumbled on this thread looking for solutions in general to snowboard boot blisters. I know the boots are not too large for me because my toes just touch the end of the boot. The stock liners have got to be the problem. I get mad heel lift in these things even when I'm repeatedly cranking down on them a couple times a day. Tried using them for touring and they were horrendous.


I was thinking that I had the right size because my toes were touching the front but after reading the replies I realized that the solution lies in the mondo size. Try to get your accurate mondo size and if like me, you are probably wearing boots too big for you even if they feel like they are the right size; even though that when you try half size smaller they feel too tight at the beginning.

I spend 3 seasons trying to fixed the problem with J bars, paddings etc and it just got as bad or worse. I recommend that you sell them and get perfect size (mondo) or another model/brand that fits you better.

those blisters ruined 3 years for me because I didn’t want to give up on them boots. Not worth it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

What @andrenas said. Significant heel lift is _by definition_ an indication that your boots are too big--either simply a size too large, or too wide. Some people have really narrow ankles/heels so will get lift in an otherwise properly sized boot, but those people generally already know they have an odd foot shape. And for those people there are j-bars and other inserts.


----------



## Steve Cadiz (Jan 12, 2021)

Donutz said:


> What @andrenas said. Significant heel lift is _by definition_ an indication that your boots are too big--either simply a size too large, or too wide. Some people have really narrow ankles/heels so will get lift in an otherwise properly sized boot, but those people generally already know they have an odd foot shape. And for those people there are j-bars and other inserts.





KnuckedraggingCanuck said:


> Just made an account to say that I bought the 22 Burton Photons and have been dealing with the same problem. I stumbled on this thread looking for solutions in general to snowboard boot blisters. I know the boots are not too large for me because my toes just touch the end of the boot. The stock liners have got to be the problem. I get mad heel lift in these things even when I'm repeatedly cranking down on them a couple times a day. Tried using them for touring and they were horrendous.


Totally agree with you, the stock liners are definitely the problem. I've been riding with Burton boots for many years and I recently replaced my 2015 Burton ambush boots (sole detached from boot) for 2022 Burton photon boots in the same size from an online store. Used them straight out of the box and I too had terrible blisters on both ankles exactly as OP. I really tried to cope but after 3 continuous days of pain I took a knife to the liners and removed the inside ankle padding and now the boots are really comfortable with no more pain. My blisters are healing up I actually like these boots now. I know it's not ideal but didn't know what else to do.


----------



## spaceknight (Apr 22, 2017)

I had this same issue with ride boots. Blisters in the same spot. The liners had an internal built in j bar that was in the wrong place and did not align with my ankle bone. As a result there was a combination of heel lift, ankle movement and uncomfortable pressure points resulting in the blisters. I gave up on these boots after i realized I didnt want to chance having to deal with heel blisters each time I go shredding. They take a long time to heal too so it was cutting into my intervals between trips. A golden rule of advice, anything that compromises your riding in any way shape or form, ya gotta get rid of it. We only get so much time on the mountain you must maximize your enjoyment and comfort.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Try on some slx boots if you get a chance. Poor quality for price but so comfy.

cant nike just bring back the kaiju? Then there only needs to be one snowboarding boot in the world.


----------

